# Оценка use

## globus

Здравия!

Оцените, пож-ста. Просьба высказывать любые сомнения)) Intel Atom N270, 1Gb mem

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X bindist -openmp -acl bash-completion -bidi -spell -prelude acpi cups ppds threads \

aac aalib alsa -jack -ladspa ffmpeg flac vorbis wavpack -oss sox -speex mikmod -portaudio -pulseaudio sound \

-musepack -musicbrainz -nas ogg mp3 mpeg -osc -shorten \

-berkdb sqlite3 -oracle -oci8 \

bzip2 zlib lzma lzo szip \

-dga -directfb dri -fbcon -svga xv -xosd xscreensaver -ggi opengl \

djvu pdf png tiff xpm jpeg jpeg2k gif svg exif -openexr -ofx \

emacs \

truetype unicode -cjk -migemo \

-udisks -policykit -systemd \

-infiniband smp mmap mtp -lirc mmx sse sse2 ssse3 \

-fortran \

-gnome -kde -qt4 -qt5 -motif -kontact \

lm_sensors \

mbox -imap mime xmpp \

-bluetooth -pcmcia -pda -smartcard -gpm -ieee1394 -cdda -cddb -cdparanoia -cdr -dvd -dvdr -joystick -scanner usb \

-ipv6 wifi -snmp tcpd -geoip ftp -netboot -netcdf -nis -nntp rdesktop samba -ldap -clamav upnp -xinetd networkmanager \

-x264 -xine theora vaapi vdpau matroska xvid mp4 \

-yahoo -yaz"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="en ru"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/dev/shm/

PORTAGE_NICENESS=15

PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND="ionice -c 3 -p \${PID}"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

----------

## Pinkbyte

По порядку:

```
-openmp
```

Могут проблемы с некоторым софтом и бинарными играми

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" 
```

С уходом от alsa-driver - это более не нужно, за исключением sys-firmware/alsa-firmware и media-sound/alsa-tools. где hda-intel всё равно нет  :Smile: 

```
FEATURES="parallel-fetch" 
```

Включено по умолчанию

----------

## globus

Спасибо, поправил.

Таперича

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="bindist bash-completion -bidi -prelude threads -emboss -jack -ladspa -oss unicode -spell \

-speex -portaudio -pulseaudio -a52 -dts -encode -musepack -musicbrainz -nas -osc -shorten \

-oracle -oci8 -directfb -fbcon -svga -xosd -openexr -ofx -cjk -migemo -udisks -policykit -systemd -consolekit \

-infiniband smp -lirc mmx sse sse2 ssse3 -fortran -gnome -kde -qt4 -qt5 -motif -kontact -qt3support \

-imap -bluetooth -pcmcia -pda -smartcard -gpm -ieee1394 -cdda -cddb -cdparanoia -cdr -dvd -dvdr -joystick \

-scanner -ipv6 -snmp -geoip -netboot -netcdf -nis -nntp -ldap -clamav -x264 -xine -yahoo -yaz jpeg2k"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="ru en"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=15

PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND="ionice -c 3 -p \${PID}"

CAMERAS=""

GPSD_PROTOCOLS=""
```

Прихожу к тому (наверное, я не оригинален), что лучше добавлять попакетно при установке. Насчёт hda-intel не понял пассажа  :Very Happy: , звук работает.

----------

## Octarine

1.Если я не ошибаюсь, флаг bindist для приоритета на бинарные инсталляции, так что, наверное, не нужен...

2.threads глобально я бы не ставил, там где он нужен, он и так стоит, а там, где он не стоит, это, вроде бы, не очень и рекомендуется

3.pulseaudio вам точно не нужно? насколько я знаю, оно теперь используется в Skype и позволяет больше возможностей настройки качества звука...

4.bluetooth на устройстве нету? и карт-ридера тоже?

5.флаг ssse3 поддерживается или нет, можно проверить через cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ssse3

6.а чем вам gpm не угодил-то? порой очень даже полезно

----------

## globus

1) bindist был изначально

2) подумаем, учтём, если будут проблемы

3) skype не нужен

4) bluetooth нету, а картридер при чём? Есть такой

5) проверено

6) ручками-так ручками))

----------

## Octarine

Мне бы тоже было интересно узнать, почему bindist включили в make.conf по умолчанию, ведь его раньше никогда там не было, и у всех пакетов этот флаг был снят. Насчёт карт-ридера, я сам не пользовался; но, возможно, могут понадобиться флаги pcmcia и smartcard.

----------

## globus

Где-то я видел объяснение, почему bindist включили, но не помню. А картридер одиночный miniSD работает и без pcmcia и smartcard.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> Прихожу к тому (наверное, я не оригинален), что лучше добавлять попакетно при установке. Насчёт hda-intel не понял пассажа , звук работает.

 

Он и будет работать, просто наличие или отсутствие данной опции НИКАК не влияет на это в вашей конфигурации

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Octarine wrote:*   

> 1.Если я не ошибаюсь, флаг bindist для приоритета на бинарные инсталляции, так что, наверное, не нужен...

 

Нет, bindist сейчас подразумевает ислючение некоторых кусков кода, которые нельзя распространять в бинарной форме

----------

## TigerJr

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> По порядку:
> 
> ```
> -openmp
> ```
> ...

 

openmp - O ужас, о каком софте идёт речь, написанным с использованием openmp, всё правильно на маленьком атоме отключить не используемые библиотеки.

В остальном всё нормально

----------

## Pinkbyte

Речь идет о бинарном софте, собранном с gcc с поддержкой openmp и СЛИНКОВАННЫМ с libopenmp. При этом фичи openmp НЕ используются, но без библиотеки у вас этот софт тупо не запустится. И поверьте - такого софта не так уж и мало.

----------

## TigerJr

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> И поверьте - такого софта не так уж и мало.

 

Примеры софта в студию. Не говоря уже об играх..........................................

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> Примеры софта в студию. Не говоря уже об играх..........................................

 

Из игр навскидку могу вспомнить liquidwar.

А так, немного awk магии и вуаля:

```

app-crypt/johntheripper

app-editors/wxhexeditor

app-text/pdf2djvu

dev-lang/gdl

dev-lang/R

dev-python/graph-tool

games-strategy/liquidwar6

media-gfx/aaphoto

media-gfx/blender

media-gfx/darktable

media-gfx/gmic

media-gfx/graphicsmagick

media-gfx/imagemagick

media-gfx/inkscape

media-gfx/luminance-hdr

media-gfx/pngquant

media-gfx/rawtherapee

media-libs/libprojectm

media-libs/libraw

media-libs/opencv

media-plugins/gimp-gmic

media-plugins/gimp-lensfun

media-sound/csound

sci-astronomy/casacore

sci-biology/cd-hit

sci-biology/shrimp

sci-chemistry/ambertools

sci-chemistry/coot

sci-chemistry/gabedit

sci-chemistry/gromacs

sci-chemistry/openbabel

sci-chemistry/tinker

sci-libs/acml

sci-libs/cctbx

sci-libs/ceres-solver

sci-libs/coinor-csdp

sci-libs/colpack

sci-libs/fftw

sci-libs/flann

sci-libs/grib_api

sci-libs/libsvm

sci-libs/lis

sci-libs/nfft

sci-mathematics/gretl

sci-mathematics/normaliz

sci-physics/root

```

Где-то это поддержка опциональна, где-то нет(aaphoto, например).

----------

## TigerJr

Как ты успел заметить в сообщении:

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -gtk -gnome -kde"

Отсортируй теперь, думаю теперь даже liquidwar туда не войдёт. 

Если это всё у тебя получилось из 10000 пакетов... Ну думаю менее одного процента всех программ используют этот пресловутый openmp.

И кстати я не вижу в твоей магии:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-devel/gcc

 

Дурить меня своей магией изволите?

Уже не говоря о том что ноутбук похоже только для консоли используется...

И уже даже не вспоминая об астрономии, биологии, химии, математики, физики и ещё ему обязательно понадобится в будущем sci-libs.

openmp - ему вообще не пригодится.

PS. liquidwar6 отлично собралось без поддержки openmp? Про игры погорячились ... если судя вашей магии только liquidwar6 из игр из 10000 заявленных пакетов(~17000 ebuilds in portage).

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> Дурить меня своей магией изволите? 

 

Я выбрал пакеты, ебилды которых вызывают tc-has-openmp.

Про пакеты из оверлеев предлагаю сделать выборку самому - главным деревом возможности Gentoo не ограничиваются.

liquidwar собирается без openmp, а вот aaphoto, как я уже сказал - нет.

В общем спор пустой - вам не нужен openmp, мне - нужен, потому что без него у меня некоторые пакеты не собираются. Моё дело только предупредить. Gentoo is about choice, и этот choice - в том числе возможность сознательно выстрелить себе в ногу. И это - хорошо!

----------

## globus

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Уже не говоря о том что ноутбук похоже только для консоли используется...
> 
> И уже даже не вспоминая об астрономии, биологии, химии, математики, физики и ещё ему обязательно понадобится в будущем sci-libs.
> 
> openmp - ему вообще не пригодится.

 

Да нет, fluxbox, sawfish, только второй через пень-колоду работает, needs-maintainer  :Crying or Very sad:   А науки я люблю, они имеют много гитик  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TigerJr

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Дурить меня своей магией изволите?  
> 
> Я выбрал пакеты, ебилды которых вызывают tc-has-openmp.
> 
> Про пакеты из оверлеев предлагаю сделать выборку самому - главным деревом возможности Gentoo не ограничиваются.
> ...

 

ну вот и ладно, и я останусь при своём мнении что openmp - простым обывателям не пригодится.

aaphoto - одним пакетом меньше, одним больше. И без него люди живут и не жалуются)

----------

## TigerJr

 *globus wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   Уже не говоря о том что ноутбук похоже только для консоли используется...
> 
> И уже даже не вспоминая об астрономии, биологии, химии, математики, физики и ещё ему обязательно понадобится в будущем sci-libs.
> 
> openmp - ему вообще не пригодится. 
> ...

 

Я думал - ты крут))) Novosibirsk)

----------

## globus

А я что, не крут? Ну пусть не совсем, но крутоват  :Very Happy:  Всё равно всё делаешь в консоли (в терминале), то есть почти всё по настройке системы. Как кто-то сказал, чертёж мотора ЯМЗ-238 в консоли не сделать  :Very Happy: 

----------

